# Chuck & Bob-finished at Last



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

Meet Chuck (the big guy) and Bob, the skinny other guy. They have just been finished and none too soon. They are great practical jokers. As you can see here Chuck likes to sneak up and scare the bejeezus out of Bob. Bob likes to roam around the house and startle the hell out of anyone he can. At night I hear them in the garage, plotting, always plotting.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Chuck is going to make sure the ToTs earn their candy:jol:


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

I would love to start a page for them in their garage, like a Q & A on monster life. With pictures of them doing things. Taking them around to parks and sight seeing. I would have to drag them around in the van.but, I bet I would get some crazy looks from people. 
Like "Bob & Chuck" at Starbucks. or Tyson's Corner Center LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You should so do that


----------



## Demon4x4 (Oct 3, 2011)

Wow! Top notch work!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

They both look great. The ToTs will be afraid to come near them.


----------



## walterb (Jul 27, 2010)

The pumpkin is phenomenal. I would ole a tutorial.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Pretty fantastic props! They both look professional! You won't find that in Spirit Halloween!


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

Awesome job!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Outstanding.......!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

wowweee! thems is some herry legs! :lolkin:

looking good and i love the pumpkin!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Very scary looking. If you're going to take them around to stores, have them check out one of the Halloween stores.


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

Wow, thanks gang, I really appreciate all of the compliments. I discussed the idea with my 18 yr old last night, of running around with them, and he first looked at me like I was nuts, then the lightbulb went off and he "got it". I think I have recruited a minion to helpin my plot. Now to get the approval from the Queen of Witches (my wife Lisa) No, she's a witch on Halloween. As for a tutorial, I will have to get my pics together and see what I can do.


----------



## pumkinking (Oct 3, 2011)

They look awesome! I envisioned the head for my scarecrow coming out like yours, but it didn't.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

They're masterpieces, they look like they're straight off a film set!


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

Well done, more pics please.


----------



## Armor78154 (Aug 19, 2010)

I love both of them, but especially Chuck. The level of detail is amazing. Great job!!


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

They are absolutely beautiful. I, too would like to see a tutorial for them, especially Chuck. Brilliant work!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Super cool, great work.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

wow, nice, very nice.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Those came out great. Just make sue you lock the door to the garage so they don't sneak out and get you in the middle of the night.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Those are pretty damn sweet! Really nice work!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow!!!!!!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Stellar work on both, they look terrific. I know you have got to be very proud of them both. I can totally see Bob and Chuck at Toys R Us with the theme music in the background...."I wanna be a toys r us kid...LOL.


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

I vote for 'Bob & Chuck go to the mall,' They can hit all the trendy stores get something to eat maybe even look in the pet store for a puppy.


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

All of this makes me wish I had a convertible, those pics would be priceless. You know you are all feeding a sick mind. (mine) I could take them to the cemetary for a family reunion.
I will have pics tomorrow of them earning their keep at my haunt tonight. 
Happy Haunting!


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

tcass01 said:


> All of this makes me wish I had a convertible, those pics would be priceless. You know you are all feeding a sick mind. (mine) I could take them to the cemetary for a family reunion.
> I will have pics tomorrow of them earning their keep at my haunt tonight.
> Happy Haunting!


Pics of chuck & Bob and some of their friends are in my album! Enjoy.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

They kick butt.


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks! I really enjoyed making them.. I am working on this years "friends" now. Be sure to check out my albums for pics of my other props. I am thinking on adding a zombie Charlie Brown and Snoopy this year. Just tryin' to figure out how to add them to a pirate theme.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

tcass01 said:


> I am thinking on adding a zombie Charlie Brown and Snoopy this year. Just tryin' to figure out how to add them to a pirate theme.


Eyepatches and big earrings - that should do it Oh, and give Snoopy a cutlass.


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

Here's my sons new skull head in early stages. Still alot of work to do, but is is "Big". I want to make him a giant Bandana and Captains coat.
http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.ph...666748865174.127157.1130872063&type=1&theater


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Great work!! Both are classics!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Wow! I love them both, but the pumpkinhead is my fav....I am kind of partial to pumpkins. I love the idea of taking them around and photographing them in normal surroundings, like Starbucks, WalMart, etc. Sort of like a wicked twist on the Travelocity Knome idea. Please do it, it would be hilarious!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Awesome!!!!!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Those are phenomenal.
Falls Church, VA should be proud to have you haunting the town.

Does your neighborhood love your yard every year?


----------



## Mina (Jan 27, 2012)

wonderful job. i would keep chuck out all year long standing in the entryway corner next to the coat rack so you don't see him when you first step into the door. actually, he would make a lovely coat rack with a few modifications


----------



## ProjectFEAR (Aug 25, 2011)

Damn, you're near me if you'd take them to Tysons! Where are you, NoVA?


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

outstanding!


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

They look really awesome. what do you use for a armature and how do you keep them standing?


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

((Clearing Throat)) Anyone?..lol


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Those look awesome. great paper mache and paint on these guys!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Those are terrifying props. You really did a professional quality job on both. I am impressed with the paint job and the structures as well. I would be proud to display those in my yard....hint hint.


----------



## Nick Nefarious (May 5, 2010)

Incredible. I love the detail.


----------

